# Nali caught a rabbit. Ok to feed?



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

(Short version: Dog killed wild bunny at the park. Is it ok for her to eat after freezing it for at least a few weeks?)

I took Denali to the dog park tonight. It's late enough that there were no other dogs there. I know there are rabbits there at night, she's chased them before. But tonight she cornered one and killed it. It was a quick death, I was on the other side of the park and saw her sprint and then heard the unmistakable rabbit death squeak. I pulled Nali off and it was dead within a minute. Nali had blood on her paw, but I determined it wasn't hers. The bunny was only bleeding from its ear. I put it in a plastic grocery bag asap to bring it home and I put it in the freezer. From dead to freezer was no more than 20 mins. I gave Nali a VERY thorough check and she has not been bitten or scratched anywhere that I can find, including in her mouth.

So, a couple questions. First, should I have it tested for rabies? I hear rabies is extremely uncommon for wild bunnies so I'm not personally concerned about it (yet- still researching). Second, should I worry about any other diseases? And of course, would it be considered ok for her to eat? Anything that would make it unfit for her to eat?


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

My sighthound friends who own saluki, ibizans, borzoi, afghan, etc just let their dogs eat the rabbits right there on the spot when they kill them. I think it should be fine, but if you are concerned, perhaps give it a good gutting and boil it before you let her eat it. If not, just throw it out and let the coyotes eat it. But, I don't think there is any harm in letting her eat it.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

There is some risk with dogs eating wild game such as rabies , diseases and parasites. Ask your vet?
Hunting dogs will sometimes eat wild game as this is part of the drive and training will help here.

oldhounddog


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

If you freeze it for a few days it should kill any parasites that may be present.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Freezing it would probably kill the parasites.
Testing it for rabies is unrealistic - you have to send the brain to a lab to be analyzed. I'm going to bet that isn't cheap.
I would freeze it and the gut/boil it.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine would have eaten in there and then


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Koda hasn't exactly hunted and killed before ( he'll stalk then chicken off because he knows i'll disapprove ) so I can't speak from personal experience except im almost 100% sure that freezing it will kill the parasites and bactria.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I should have added that she is raw fed anyway. My plan is to keep it frozen for the next few weeks, then I'll feed it. Rabbit weighs 2.5lbs, decent catch and free food!

Chances are any vet would not say to feed it. I think vets can't tell you to feed it because in the rare event that it actually had a disease or it makes your dog sick, you can blame the vet.

stacey101, freezing does not kill bacteria, just parasites.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Around here, that's people food too 

Eh, Chester would have had it down the hatch before I could do anything about it anyway. He's gotten mice and birds before. I agree on the freeze and serve plan.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would feed as is personally knowing that my own dog kills between 4-6 mice/voles/gohpers a week, he probably kills 4 times the number that I don't know of and eats them just the same without asking me.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I would let my dog eat it. Heck, I might eat it. 

Tue story. Two or 3 years ago my Golden Retriever killed 5 - yes 5 - rabbits...................... on EASTER SUNDAY! All in my back yard.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Papa Deuce said:


> I would let my dog eat it. Heck, I might eat it.
> 
> Tue story. Two or 3 years ago my Golden Retriever killed 5 - yes 5 - rabbits...................... on EASTER SUNDAY! All in my back yard.


I take it they were pets?


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

ember said:


> I take it they were pets?


Nope. We just had lots of rabbits that lived uneder our shed. She probably killed 15 - 20 a year.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it okay to feed any wild critter?

Tyler caught *something*. I think it was a ground hog / prairie dog. I already got rid of it (I was panicked, quite honestly) but in case he catches anything else.

What about chipmunks, squirrels and mice?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

There is always a very slight chance that the critter had some rare disease that will harm your dog. But keep in mind that kibble and canned food has recalls for things like salmonella too. There is a rare risk no matter what you feed. The only things that come to mind that I would not feed would be bats since they do commonly have rabies. But what are the chances of your dog catching one of those anyway? And also prairie dogs I would be very, very cautious with as they do get outbreaks of bubonic plague. My friend in Colorado works at a wild bird rehab center and they freeze prairie dogs to give to the predatory birds. Just be aware of any outbreaks if they live near you. I think they would post that type of stuff on the Division of Wildlife website but I'm not sure.

You should freeze any wild critter solid for at least a week. The Mayo clinic says 24 hours will kill tapeworms. I prefer to freeze wild things for at least 3-4 weeks to be on the safe side. If you know your dog commonly grabs things in the yard (mice, rats, voles, moles, chipmunks, squirrels, bunnies, whatever) then I would have it dewormed probably once a month. Diatomaceous earth is a good natural dewormer.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd never feed my dog any kind of rodent, frozen or not. They are generally heavily parasitized and there's not much meat there, anyway. With rodents, I'd be worried about some of the nastier pathogens like plague, lyme, etc., not just the garden variety tapeworms and stuff you'd find in other animals.

The rabbit is a judgement call. I might feed it after freezing for a while to kill parasites. Then again, maybe better safe than sorry.

ETA: I think I'd maybe cook it up and then feed it. Nothing goes to waste, and I don't have to worry about parasites. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Sibe said:


> There is always a very slight chance that the critter had some rare disease that will harm your dog. But keep in mind that kibble and canned food has recalls for things like salmonella too. There is a rare risk no matter what you feed. The only things that come to mind that I would not feed would be bats since they do commonly have rabies. But what are the chances of your dog catching one of those anyway? And also prairie dogs I would be very, very cautious with as they do get outbreaks of bubonic plague. My friend in Colorado works at a wild bird rehab center and they freeze prairie dogs to give to the predatory birds. Just be aware of any outbreaks if they live near you. I think they would post that type of stuff on the Division of Wildlife website but I'm not sure.
> 
> You should freeze any wild critter solid for at least a week. The Mayo clinic says 24 hours will kill tapeworms. I prefer to freeze wild things for at least 3-4 weeks to be on the safe side. If you know your dog commonly grabs things in the yard (mice, rats, voles, moles, chipmunks, squirrels, bunnies, whatever) then I would have it dewormed probably once a month. Diatomaceous earth is a good natural dewormer.


Bubonic plague was actually found in several squirrels here(in Colorado). I don't know about prairie dogs. And I also don't remember what the time frame was for these squirrels dropping dead. 

ETA: How does one go about cooking a wild critter like this?
Kaki has never even tried to eat something she's killed. She just looks disappointed because the fun is over.

I would LOVE to let Kaki have a field day chasing down prairie dogs but holy cow, the fine for that is huge. So I stare longingly at all the fun we're not having.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

"I think I'd maybe cook it up and then feed it. Nothing goes to waste, and I don't have to worry about parasites. Best of both worlds."

I'd freeze it for few weeks or month and feed raw nothing goes waste that way the dogs eats the head, body etc.. If you were to cook it then the bones would be an issue.

Saya has caught a little rabbit and that's what I did froze it for month and gave it to her she ate everything except for the stomach and intestines.


----------



## ZachAttackandWilbur (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok as a avid hunter DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS EAT PRARIE DOGS/ GROUND SQUIRRELS please large amount of population carry bubonic plaque along with uther things, squirells and rabbits let them have it, notourisly cleaner than ground squirels and prarie dogs. Dogs are also low percentage to pick it up but if you wanna be safe with the bunny just twist the feet, the fur should come off...peel alway up to head rip fur off, chop head off, take kitchen knife and pinch the skin above belly and cut down to the pelvic bone CUT through the pelvic bone and get the guts out garbage whatever, make sure you cut through the pelvic bone and remove bowels otherwise its not good....most dogs will eat the meat and leave the crap but some dont and if you want to be really careful just boil it for 10min.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

**Update**
I fed the rabbit over the last few days after having it frozen for a month. She ate about 1lb yesterday and 1lb the day before, and today wasn't interested in the last bit so Kaytu got it. The only part that neither dog wanted was the stomach.

One pic from the first day to show her posture (not bloody though bunny is 'open' so I'm leaving it as url instead of img for anyone who doesn't want to see Thumper being eaten). She always eats this way, with her legs splayed. It looks so awkward, but keeps her really clean so I'm not complaining!
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...03208041443_19228523_47785746_663633850_n.jpg


----------

